# Ever use Timbermate? Why it got to smell like that?



## -James (Dec 11, 2014)

Greetings,

Every winter I usually take on a guitar/amp building project and this year its a mahogany-bodied strat style guitar.

I decided to try Timbermate grain filler for the finishing process, and it work fantastic! But this stuff stinks like horse manure wrapped in band-aids! Its been 2 1/2 weeks since applying and staining and that smell just won't go away!

Has anyone ever used this stuff? Does the smell eventually disappear? Should I just Nitro right over the stench?

-James


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I have use it...spray on 



-James said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Every winter I usually take on a guitar/amp building project and this year its a mahogany-bodied strat style guitar.
> 
> ...


----------



## -James (Dec 11, 2014)

Ok, thanks!

It's getting the Nitro next week then. Hopefully the smell will dissipate with the solvents in about 30 days or so...


----------

